# Changed email address, not getting confirmation email



## allenw (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi,
  I noticed today that my profile still had an obsolete email address, so I changed it about an hour ago.  However, I have yet to receive a confirmation email, so I'm still stuck in the "users awaiting email confirmation" group.  I've clicked on the "resend email" link a couple of times.  Do I just need to be patient, or is there some technical issue?
  I've confirmed that my new email address was entered correctly, and I've searched my spam folder.
  Thanks.

allenw


----------



## allenw (Mar 9, 2015)

Still no confirmation email, still nothing in my Spam folder, still stuck in "users awaiting email confirmation" group.  Have clicked the link to resend the email a couple more times since Friday.

Allen


----------



## Morrus (Mar 9, 2015)

Fixed it manually for you!


----------



## allenw (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks!
Was there something wrong with my account, or is ENworld just unable to email to my address for whatever reason?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 9, 2015)

allenw said:


> Thanks!
> Was there something wrong with my account, or is ENworld just unable to email to my address for whatever reason?




It sent, as far as I know!


----------



## allenw (Mar 9, 2015)

Morrus said:


> It sent, as far as I know!




  I'm subscribed to this thread, but I haven't gotten any emails.  Using the "Email this thread" tool to email to myself also didn't result in any emails received.  Nothing in the spam folder, and I've whitelisted enworld.org.  For whatever reason, emails from here just don't seem to be reaching me.


----------



## allenw (Mar 10, 2015)

Per my sysadmin, enworld (technically, maybe its cyberstreet) is being blocked by one of their blacklists, barracudacentral. This is presumably affecting other people, whose email providers use the same blacklist.   Here's the info they provided:


It appears as though the email was blocked by one of our blacklists.  
Here is a copy of one of the log entries.

Mar  9 08:24:18 pmx3 sm-mta[67091]: t29DOFCM067091: ruleset=check_rcpt,
arg1=<xxxxx@prismnet.com>, relay=guest10.cyberstreet.com [68.68.204.20]
(may be forged), reject=550 5.7.1 xxxxx@prismnet.com>...
Mail from 68.68.204.20 rejected, see 
http://www.barracudacentral.org/reputation?ip=68.68.204.20

I would suspect that this is happening for a number of people from
enworld.org and they will fix the issue soon.

If you can communicate with the sender you can send them this email and
they can refer the issue to their IT person.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 10, 2015)

I don't really know what to do with this information.  I guess you need to ask your email provider to remove us from its blacklist?  I'm not sure we can do much more than *send* the emails!  None of that means anything to me, that's for sure.


----------



## allenw (Mar 11, 2015)

The way it works is, my email provider uses a service (barracudacentral.org) that provides lists of IP addresses that have a "bad reputation" (are known major sources of spam), and blocks email from those IP addresses.   They can't stop using that service just for my account.
  It appears that your provider, cyberstreet.com, is on barracudacentral's blacklist.  I can't ask barracudacentral to take them off the blacklist; someone from cyberstreet would have to do that, for example by going through http://www.barracudacentral.org/reputation?ip=68.68.204.20 .  Could you forward the message from my sysadmin to cyberstreet?

  All that being said, I'm not a heavy user of ENworld any more, so this is just a minor annoyance for me.  It might be a bigger problem for others.  If you haven't been getting any other complaints about it, it's possible that people whose email providers use the same service haven't been able to complete ENworld registration in the first place.


----------

